# SSD statt DVD Laufwerk



## Jared566 (6. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Leute,

Ich bin besitzer eines Acer Aspire 5742G. Verbaut ist eine 500Gb Festplatte und ein DVD Laufwerk. Ist es möglich das man das DVD Laufwerk rausschmeißt und anstelle dessen eine SSD verbaut?

Mfg Jared


----------



## K3n$! (6. Oktober 2011)

Ich glaube nicht, dass soetwas möglich ist. 
Du hättest dann ein Loch an der Seite deines Notebooks. Ich meine, dass dafür die Halterungen und Anschlüsse fehlen. 
Du könntest aber die 500GB Festplatte durch die SSD austauschen.


----------



## -Phoenix- (6. Oktober 2011)

Moin

hier 2.HDD SATA Adapter f Acer Aspire 5742 5742Z 5742G Serie | eBay


----------

